# Vintage "Bear Bruin" compound



## zielperson (Oct 14, 2021)

SO.. I inherited my dad's compound.

Trying to find out which model it is. It almost looks like an 84 "Pronghorn hunter" but it does not have asymetrical cams.

Example:









Maybe someone here will be able to identify it?

Here are some images:





































I just found out that I'll be able to shoot it at the club, and we retrofitted a D-loop and adjusted some things.

Now I'd like to find out what I have there (guess is still late 70s early 80s)

Thank you for any help!

::zielperson::


----------



## zielperson (Oct 14, 2021)

Found some more.. looks like a "Spartan" - still no info from when


----------



## zielperson (Oct 14, 2021)

zielperson said:


> Found some more.. looks like a "Spartan" - still no info from when


Ah nope... darn

"Hunter"?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like the Pronghorn but with the E-wheel instead of the cam like the Pronghorn has. Have you tried to contact Bear archery about it?


----------



## zielperson (Oct 14, 2021)

I tried. Exercised a bit more Internet-Fu today, and some searches later (Google, sites, forums, picture, reverse picture) Found that there seems to have been a Fred Bear "Hunter Bruin" made 1984.

So that would make this bow 37 years old.

It seems pretty identical to the "Hunter" made by Bear.

Pretty much impossible to find any info on this bow.

Anyone with any info, please DM me or reply here.

The one I have is rated (as marked on the bow)


ManufacturerFred BruinBow NameBear (Hunter) BruinSerial Nr.251841Draw weight70#Draw length28"AMO compound string length48"

We measured draw weight @28 inches:


Draw weight65#

Let off was 27#

*First Impressions*
Both weights were very consistent. There is a "wall" after 28-29 inches, but it is more of a ramp, giving the impression of a soft resistance, so good anchoring will be needed.
The draw is pretty aggressive, so you need to really engage with this bow's 65 pounds.

It weighs a little over 3kg, with a very hefty feel to it.

::zielperson::


----------



## zielperson (Oct 14, 2021)

Forgot:

It seems to have the same force (if a tad slower) as a very modern 60# compound.

Harder to shoot, but a nice bow, and I quite like the challenge.


----------

